# Need to improve hardscape



## KrishP (28 Jan 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I have never attempted an iwagumi aquascape before and I was wondering if you guys could help me improve on my first attempt. 

This was just a test tank and I will not be using that gravel in the main aquascape. I'm hopping to get more rocks soon so then I can try different layouts after.

Thanks for your help,
Krish


----------



## darren636 (29 Jan 2014)

Best advice is to play with your rocks. Look at as many scapes as you can. Then play with your rocks some more.


----------



## Richard Dowling (29 Jan 2014)

Personally I'd try putting the tall slanted rock where the darker of the two smaller stones currently is and then put that stone slanted in the opposite direction to that main tall stone, then the remaining stone roughly where it is pointing to the left front corner....although it's hard to tell on photos so I agree with the above that it's just a matter of having a play.

I'd perhaps look to replace that lighter stone with a smaller one that matches the others (assuming it's not just the camera making it look lighter)

Richard


----------



## Ady34 (31 Jan 2014)

Hi,
nice rocks 
Id try to keep hardscape away from the edges of your tank near the glass, it causes issues with planting and maintenance 
Try moving the largest stone 1/3 the way across the tank and play with the other two around it to try and create some tension in this 3 stone iwagumi. Like others say, trial and error is the best way to find something you are happy with but the largest feature stone will be the backbone.
Perhaps also try adding height with more substrate at the rear, that way you can position the main stone higher to fill out the tank more whilst also using gradients to create the illusion of depth.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## KrishP (31 Jan 2014)

Hello Everyone,

So for the late replies, I recently got a few more rocks to play with and I have taken you advice and opinions.

Layout 1


Layout 2


Layout 3


Layout 4


I been trying to copy layouts to similar aquascapes I have seen online but its hard when you don't always have the right rock shapes!
Please let me know what you think and ways on improving the layouts!

Many thanks,
Krish

Edit: sorry for the pictures I was using my iPhone.


----------



## terry82517 (31 Jan 2014)

Layout 1 feels by far the most natural to me.


----------



## Richard Dowling (1 Feb 2014)

Agree, I think 1 is the best so far

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## KrishP (2 Feb 2014)

Hi everyone,
Thanks for your responses, I have tried to recreate layout 1 the best I could and added 2 more rocks to make it a 5 stone layout.


Please tell me what your think.
Many thanks,
Krish


----------



## James D (5 Feb 2014)

I like the it, planted up it should look great.


----------



## KrishP (5 Feb 2014)

Thanks James, the plants should be coming Friday!


----------

